# What DO hospitals do with the placentas??



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

The subject says it all....


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

They are usually incinerated as medical waste.


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

They are usually incinerated as medical waste.
Yes


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

not to hijack the thread but what do midwives do with placentas from a homebirth? My friends ask me this and I never have an answer.


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

Most don't do anything. That's the parent's responsibility. If the health care provider takes responsibility for it there are certain OSHA/HAZMAT procedures that have to be followed that do not apply to regular individuals throwing away their own stuff. Most parents throw it in the trash. Some bury it.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Somewhere I heard some hospitals sell them to cosmetic companies.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I've heard some midwives may encapsulate it for you to take as PPD relief (or you can do it yourself)

but yeah, when I was an aid they put them in Tupperware (or plastic bag) marked medical waste and they are burnt (after the lab gets done with it)


----------



## kochanyk (Jun 30, 2005)

Military hospitals send them for testing to see if they were normal (they're learning facilities)... or so I was told.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

I called both the hospitals in my area and asked them if I could take it home with me. Of course I'm sure they think I'm a wack now but who cares









One hospital gave me a simple yes, we will bag it for you. No questions asked.

The other hospital gave me the run around, never answered my question so I called my OB's office to see if THEY could get the info for me, they couldn't but was all curious what I was going to do with it and asked a bunch of questions.

MWs let the homebirthing parents choose what to do with it, bury it, encapsulate it, or throw it away.

I'm hoping to have things worked out with a HB and plan on encapsulating it


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I still have mine in my freezer (uc) but now that I'm finally getting around to doing somethign with it (likely encapsulating) it makes me wonder what they did with mine from DD1 (in the hospital).


----------



## SiobhanAoife (Jun 10, 2008)

This reminds me I have to ask my midwife at my prenatal appt tomorrow what she plans on doing re: the placenta. I don't relish the idea of putting it in my trash can (and I'm sure the other tenants in my building wouldn't relish that idea either since we share!) but I *really* don't want to end up with a placenta in my freezer!


----------



## ~Ryleigh's Mommy~ (Jun 28, 2006)

we put them in a tupperware like container, and double red bag them. Then they either get sent to the lab (if there are any issues or concerns that would require testing) or they get put in a special bin designated for placentas that gets incinerated.

If a parent wants to keep it, they get it in the container and have to sign a special consent/liability form.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SiobhanAoife* 
I *really* don't want to end up with a placenta in my freezer!

my mom raises horses....

yeah, horse placentas and sacks about fill a 5 gal bucket, and she puts them in the freezer. it's odd, the vet does "ice core drilling" to do his testing









also when the boys get snipped, those go into the freezer too. once she put them on my sisters ice cream, sister was... upset.







: for no real reason she didn't want to feed them to the dog


----------

